# External Hard Drive does not show up on My Computer



## gatyamgal (Jan 4, 2005)

I thought I had lost my WD500 External Hard Drive that I have been using for nearly 2 years. . The drive letter would not show up on My Computer so I could not access the drive. I spent hours looking for an answer.
What worked for me was simple. I changed USB cords. I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## Larry Johnson (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks for that tip i never thought of that.


----------

